# Headbutting



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

my wether likes to play but usually he rears and acts like he is going to hit me then stops short. is there Any way Ia there any way to make this stop? he headbutts thw other goats alot too GETTING RID OF HIM IS OUT OF THE QUESTION.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I have two wethers, one tries to butt much more than the other.
Even though he's disbudded, those heads are still hard...ouch!

I can tell when he's getting ready to butt, so when I see the signs, I move away from him...that usually stops him.
He also likes rubbing the top of his head against my shins, which usually ends up with a butt. So I've not been letting him do that anymore either.

I've seen on here that some say to pull on their ear, I've done that a few times and it's seemed to work too.

I'm sure others here will have better advice, I'll also be looking forward to finding out what they have to say.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

okay ill try the ears


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always try the squirt gun too.


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

he does a weird handstand run thing when I Do the spray lol then he just wants to play more


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Don't let them rub, push, or butt. I have a little kid, he pushed on me yesterday and I grabbed him by his ear and yanked him away. He shook his head and trotted off. I really take a no-nonsence approach to this behavior, it's dangerous. If the ear doesn't work (with adults especially), I grab by the scruff of the neck, pull them up to my eye level, and yell "NO! BAD!" then push them away from me. If they try again, I do the same thing, as many times as it takes for them to stop. I'm not cruel, but it needs to be very "not fun".


----------

